
NASA - 2012: Beginning of the End or Why the World Won't End? - mshafrir
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012.html
======
chrischen
No worries guys. It's like the problem with the LHC: our stream of
consciousness will simply flow unhindered into the reality in which we all
don't get killed by a rogue planet.

